
Over 20 percent of Harvard undergrads do not intend to enroll in Fall 2020 - hhs
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/8/7/harvard-coronavirus-fall-enrollment-numbers/
======
uberman
This is going to be common across almost all institutions.

If you have family that are entering college this fall that had hoped to
attend a more prestigious college or university or who thought a prestigious
college was out of reach and did not apply to one, or perhaps even thought
that college in general was out of reach then please take a moment to re-
evaluate things.

I _strongly_ recommend that they reach out to the admissions departments on
their wish list. With foreign enrollment curtailed and domestic enrollment way
down and seeking to deffer, institutions are scrambling for students and this
is a once in a century opportunity. Remember that many institutions will be
offering online classes and extra safety measures this fall so it might be the
case that in-person instruction is very limited.

I am in the business of prepping, coaching and helping to place the children
of the affluent into the top 100 colleges and universities. I was talking a
few weeks back with a director of admissions for a masters program with
incoming enrollment off 50% as a result of a lack of foreign applicants. They
told me they would probably "do whatever they needed to do to accept a
domestic applicant at this point". I have never seen an opportunity like this
before. I only with my own kids were old enough to take advantage of this.

